# Any Dream experts out there?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey

Well I had the most terrible dream this morning, and woke up really distressed with wet face so must have been crying in sleep.  I can still remember the dream so vividly    My darling furbaby Stan took a tumble down a big flight of stairs.  He seemed ok to me but he was limping on his back legs and kept licking at his paws.  It then flashed to me in kitchen at home and my doorbell rang.  I went to answer it and my Dad was standing there.  He said he had taken Stannie to the vet and he was really sorry.  I starting crying and screaming and shouting it couldnt be true, he couldnt be dead.  My dad said he wasnt dead but he was nearly.  I asked Dad where Stan was and he said over in the fields the vet told me to set him free to die alone so that we didn't upset you.  

Then I woke up

OMG this dream devastated me.  Stannie is my baby and the thought of this is just awful!

I know that dreaming of death is supposed to mean new beginnings or something, but does this include dreaming about the death of a pet?  

Can anyone shed any light on my awful nightmare?

Maybe its the 2ww driving me finally insane  

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been told that I'm quite good at this sort of thing 

It sounds to me like you are very anxious about the loss of something very precious to you, often when we dream, we associate things that you care a great deal about (your little dog in this case) with other things that ellicit a similar emotional response (perhaps your long hoped for human baby). 

I think that you are very anxious about the OTD result and worrying about what it will feel like if it is negative which often feels like grief (IMO). The worst sadness and grief you can imagine is the loss of your little furry friend and you imagine/are afraid that that is what it will feel like if the result isn't the one you are hoping for. 

I hope that helps, do try and relax (I know that it's impossible!) sending you lots and lots of   and positive thoughts for the future.

Wendy
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Wendy    what you say makes a good deal of sense!!  My emotions are all over the place at the moment - so much so that I cried when I read your reply!!!
Anyways, aside from my mum and my OH, my little Stannie is the most precious thing in the world to me, so it makes sense that I am transferring my fears to losing him in my dreams.

Thanks for the lovely words
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

You're quite welcome.

for OTD


----------

